
Mistakes at Work Are Not Sins - signa11
http://codeahoy.com/2016/04/14/mistakes-at-work-are-not-sins/
======
SixSigma
Dr. W. Edwards Deming said it a long time ago, even before this quote from his
1982 book Out of the Crisis (MIT)

"I should estimate that in my experience most troubles and most possibilities
for improvement add up to the proportions something like this: 94% belongs to
the system (responsibility of management), 6% special."

An attitude embraced by The Toyota Production System and now embedded in Lean
thinking.

[http://management.curiouscatblog.net/2013/04/24/94-belongs-t...](http://management.curiouscatblog.net/2013/04/24/94-belongs-
to-the-system/)

